# Guppies and Neon Tetras?



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

I was wondering if I could keep some guppies with my 6 neon tetras in a ten gal tank? If so how many guppies could I have? And the tank isn't big enough to reproduce so should I have just girls or just boys? Which would be more peaceful? Thanks in advance!


----------



## staffylover (Jun 10, 2012)

10 gallon is about 40 litres I think so not many guppies. You cannot keep all males as they will be likely to bicker, you need a male/female ratio and for the life of me I cannot recall what it is, hopefully someone else may know


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

6 neon tetras and about 2 or 3 guppies


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I would say no for a couple of reasons. Guppies and neon tetra have different water requirements. Guppies will live longest and do best in hard water, and neons will live longest and be healthiest in soft water. There is a middle ground where both can survive, but neither will thrive. 

A 10 gal tank is not as big as it seems. You really only have room for one school of fish. Six fish is the bare minimum that neons should be maintained in. They really do best in larger groups (go look up school of neon tetra on youtube and you'll see what I mean). In small groups like 6 and under they do have a habit of lashing out at other colorful fish such as guppies and bettas (which is why they have such a bad reputation around here). If you keep them in the size group they should be in, there won't be room for the guppies.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Just get like 5 more neons, they are small fish and don't have huge bioloads so you can have more than say cardinals.


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

So many mixed opinions lol hmm idk


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Get more neons. I made the bad choice of having 4 livebearers with 5 rasboras. That was too much, and now the platies have given birth. ._.


----------

